# Magazine for Gevarm A6



## gunlover20 (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey, I have a Gevarm A6 but don't have a magazine. If anyone knows where I could get one that would be great. I don't care how many rounds it holds.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

http://www.gunclips.net/gefrrima.html

out of stock at the moment but they do have an email when in stock function.

http://www.triplek.com/Products/id/38/grp/412/prd/1494/

I would call both to make sure they fit your model for sure.


----------



## gunlover20 (Jan 12, 2014)

Ok thanks I'll try them. I've been looking for one for while but haven't found one yet.


----------

